# Porter Cable 390K



## 43longtime (Oct 15, 2008)

what do you guys think of the Porter Cable 390K?

Is it worth the $130?

Or is there something better out there to get?

I need a sander.


thanks....chris


----------



## clockdaddy (Oct 12, 2008)

Has good power. Holds up well even with abuse (employees!!). If needed, repair parts are readily available from factory. I've tried many others but now just have the Porter Cable!

CD


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have many hours on one like this

 CRAFTSMAN PALM SANDER 

Many hours with no problems. Good power for tough sanding jobs.

I know it takes abuse because it has hit the floor many times when I rip over the power cord that is stretched between my workbench power outlets and where I am sanding.

G


----------



## 43longtime (Oct 15, 2008)

clockdaddy said:


> Has good power. Holds up well even with abuse (employees!!). If needed, repair parts are readily available from factory. I've tried many others but now just have the Porter Cable!
> 
> CD


that is what i like about it if it brakes i can get it fixed i went to the rockler store where i leave and i really like the look and fill of it.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm nothing short of impressed with mine. I noticed right off that its body is larger in diameter (although stubby) and takes a different grip than the palm sanders I'm used to using. Might be challenging for someone with small hands. Dust collection is pretty good with the included container and even better with my small shop vac. 

The motor doesn't run wild when you don't have the sander under load, which is nice...It holds its RPM very well when you really push down into the workpiece as well. The variable speed feature is nifty although I admittedly haven't used it much yet. 

No buyers remorse here. :no:


----------



## 43longtime (Oct 15, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> I'm nothing short of impressed with mine. I noticed right off that its body is larger in diameter (although stubby) and takes a different grip than the palm sanders I'm used to using. Might be challenging for someone with small hands. Dust collection is pretty good with the included container and even better with my small shop vac.
> 
> The motor doesn't run wild when you don't have the sander under load, which is nice...It holds its RPM very well when you really push down into the workpiece as well. The variable speed feature is nifty although I admittedly haven't used it much yet.
> 
> No buyers remorse here. :no:


thanks for your 2 cents.


chris


----------



## 43longtime (Oct 15, 2008)

well I just bought the sander today and i most say I like the fill of it cant wate to get some sand paper forgot it when i got the sander.


----------

